

The Cost of Open Source Bugs [Infographic] - bretthardin
http://blog.sourceninja.com/cost-of-bugs-in-open-source-software/

======
fisadev
Very misleading. Third-party != open source.

~~~
bretthardin
We agree. Third party does not mean open source.

~~~
fisadev
"Software vendors have started to address these problems through the adoption
of static analysis and best practices, but these processes often extend only
to the code that they themselves author, not the open source they rely on.
Recent data shows that 70% of internally developed software is tested for
bugs, but only 35% of third party code is tested."

You are talking about third-party and open source as they were the same.

------
z0r
No sources for any of the figures given, so not so interesting

~~~
bretthardin
The sources are all at the bottom of the infographic. Larger version of the
infographic is here: [http://blog.sourceninja.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/10/sourc...](http://blog.sourceninja.com/wp-
content/uploads/2011/10/sourcecodebug-sourceninja-101411-1.jpg)

~~~
z0r
Thanks - I guess this is part of why I don't like infographics so much. I
prefer written analysis with footnoted/hyperlinked sources so it's immediately
clear where I can check how plausible the presented figures are. The graphics
do look nice enough, though

~~~
bretthardin
Thanks. I will take that into consideration next time we write up a post with
an infographic. We will add the sources to the written text also.

------
nullsub
yeah this is FUD of the first order

